# Airplay depuis un mac



## attila_mordoron (17 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

La fonctionnalité Airplay est vraiment excellente sur l'AppleTV et c'est donc super pratique de pouvoir balancer du contenu (photos, musique, video, youtube) depuis mon iPhone.

Par contre souvent, je suis sur mon macbook, sur des sites proposant des vidéos (au format flash notamment) et j'aimerais pouvoir balancer ça en airplay sur mon apple TV. Est ce que vous connaissez quelque chose qui puisse faire ça ? Logiciel, plugin pour navigateur ... ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

